#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Will you judge a book by its cover?

## Arthi

Will you judge a book by its cover? When I arise this question everyones answer is no right? But people judging a girls character by her dressing sense. In our society there is a myth if a girl wore a modern dress she is character less. A girls dressing sense depends on her fashion, job,lifestyle and more over thats her wish.
A woman never dresses to impress men; she dresses up to irritate other woman.

 :feedback please:

----------


## Dhiya

Absolutely,


> A woman never dresses to impress men; she dresses up to irritate other woman.


Our dressing sense speaks about our personality. Personality is the only thing judged by our dressing sense. Do you agree with my lines?

----------


## Arthi

> Absolutely,
> Our dressing sense speaks about our personality. Personality is the only thing judged by our dressing sense. Do you agree with my lines?


not at all; when i starts live at Colombo i judged some people by their dressing sense but when i got to know about them i feel guilty for it. really you can't tell a someones character based on their dressing sense only.

----------


## Bhavya

> Will you judge a book by it’s cover? When I arise this question everyone’s answer is no right? But people judging a girl’s character by her dressing sense. In our society there is a myth if a girl wore a modern dress she is character less. A girls dressing sense depends on her fashion, job,lifestyle and more over that’s her wish.
> A woman never dresses to impress men; she dresses up to irritate other woman.



Agree,We Shouldn't judge a girl by her dressing sense.But girls must remember that they can dress as per their wish but it should be decent and unexposed.

----------


## Arthi

> Agree,We Shouldn't judge a girl by her dressing sense.But girls must remember that they can dress as per their wish but it should be decent and unexposed.


Sure Bhavya, an ideal woman know her limits. Thats her responsibility.

----------


## Ritika

That would be a bad idea to judge someone or something on their look or action. Extremely bigger waves are beautiful and also that is known as Tsunami.

----------


## Moana

> not at all; when i starts live at Colombo i judged some people by their dressing sense but when i got to know about them i feel guilty for it. really you can't tell a someones character based on their dressing sense only.


You might have only known one side of their character not fully, I guess! There's always a reason why women dress up in an indecent way it is just so seek men's attention. 
Why should a girl wear a mini skirt or shorts? What is the reason ??? Is it necessary? 
I believe that a women's dressing sense defines a major part of her character ✌😊

----------


## Moana

> not at all; when i starts live at Colombo i judged some people by their dressing sense but when i got to know about them i feel guilty for it. really you can't tell a someones character based on their dressing sense only.


Hi Arthi,

You might have only partly known them I guess. Why should women expose themselves ? It is to seek a man's attention right ? So why does she has to wear a tight t shirt or skirt to the outside world ? To show her off to men right ? 
Because a women will never dress up exposingly to another women unless she is an "L" lol

----------


## Shana

> Will you judge a book by it’s cover? When I arise this question everyone’s answer is no right? But people judging a girl’s character by her dressing sense. In our society there is a myth if a girl wore a modern dress she is character less. A girls dressing sense depends on her fashion, job,lifestyle and more over that’s her wish.
> A woman never dresses to impress men; she dresses up to irritate other woman.


I totally agree. I've myself made some bad assumptions on girls by their dressing sense. Then when I got to know them really, they're just like all of us, ordinary girls. There're some exceptions though.
Anyway, dressing is for comfort and decency regardless whether it's traditional or modern. Not everyone is the same and we should learn to accept them as they are.




> Sure Bhavya, an ideal woman know her limits. That’s her responsibility.


Let's say that a real human being knows his/her limits. It's not just for girls.

----------


## Medusa

Yes absolutely Shana, our society think negative specially in girls dressing style. But our generation is little bit forward, Most of us never mind what others feel in dressing. For me i wear what i love to, never mind others. Specially men i'm not to wear to impress but wear to create my unique.

----------


## Arthi

> Why should a girl wear a mini skirt or shorts? What is the reason ??? Is it necessary?


 Everyone have their own passion and own style My point is if a girl dressed badly tell  her dressing sense is not good, dont say  she is characterless. This the topic not about which is the best dress? Its dont judge a person with their dressing sense.

----------


## Arthi

> Let's say that a real human being knows his/her limits. It's not just for girls.


Sure, I dont have any gender discrimination. Rules always same for everyone.In boys scenario it will happen like this. According to their dressing sense people judge their social status or his education. When man engage in so many responsibilities he will not care about him self. I never seen my father bought a shirt for him self my mother is one who bought dress for my father. So however everyone is special, we have to respect everyone without any biases.

----------


## Assassin

> Will you judge a book by its cover? When I arise this question everyones answer is no right? But people judging a girls character by her dressing sense. In our society there is a myth if a girl wore a modern dress she is character less. A girls dressing sense depends on her fashion, job,lifestyle and more over thats her wish.
> A woman never dresses to impress men; she dresses up to irritate other woman.


It's true but dressing describes a character as well. I don't think about a girl who wore a mini skirt or a shorts when i walk in street but when if i was in a temple when i see the girl with the same dress then the character of girl must be questionable. It depend on where you are and who are the people surrounded with too. In some countries based on their weather or job they dress up differently but if the girls tries to copy under the name word of Fashion it's not likable by everyone. And I need to mention it's not only for girls but also for boys. When a boy feels so warm outside and then walking naked in street can be accepted?? Both gender should understand this.

----------


## Moana

> When a boy feels so warm outside and then walking naked in street can be accepted?? Both gender should understand this.


Perfect!! Will the society accept if a boy walks on the street half naked? So is the same with girls.

----------


## Moana

Guys I have an opinion we're talking here about a girls dressing style why can't we change the topic and move on too ''WILL YOU JUDGE A BOOK BY IT'S COVER''
There're some people out there who judge people by their appearance and financial status.

Two weeks ago I was inside Jaffna's cargills square elevator and one of my friend came with me as well. We were inside the elevator and a poor family( one kids hair was a total mess and her dress was dirty) came inside the elevator as well. She stared at them like ''Yuck'' and asked me curiously how come they effort to eat in Kfc?
There're few people who judge people by their outer appearance.

----------

